# Ultimate Smoking Playlist



## lowriderlover (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.freetheherb.co.uk

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=333337329363


Educate-Regulate-Medicate-LEGALIZE!


Ultimate Smoking Playlist

Heres a list of our favorite songs dedicated to her highness, Mary Jane. If you have any to add just let us know and we will be sure to add them to the collection! 


BlueBerryYumYum- Ludacris
Legalize Marijuana- Peter Tosh
Easy Skanking- Bob Marley and the Wailers
We Be Burning- Sean Paul
Gimme The Light- Sean Paul
Burn One Down- Ben Harper
Smoke Marijuana- Sizzla
Herbalist- Albrosie
Because i Got High- Afroman
My Meditation- Bushman
Light Up De Ganja- Elan Atias
Ganja Farmer- Marlon Asher
Hits From The Bong- Cypress Hill
I Wanna Get High- Cypress Hill
Pass The Marijuana- Mystic Roots
Come Around- Collie Buddz
Herb Tree- Collie Buddz
High Grade Forever- Tony Curtis
I Love Weed- Snoop Dogg
High Grade- Collie Buddz
Smoke Two Joints- Sublime
Tumbleweed- Afroman
Sensimlia- Collie Buddz
Sensi- Gyptian
Smokin Smokin Weed- Snoop Dogg
All i Got- Perfect
Ganja Bus- Cypress Hill feat. Damien Marley
Ganja Smoke- Ziggy Marley
My Grade- Daville
Light It Up- Bushman
I Love Weed- Eek-A-Mouse
The Weedman- Lil Jon & The East Side Boyz
Ganja Baby- Queen Omega
Good Cannabis- Queen Omega
Legalize Ganja- Vivian Jones
Ganja Make The World Go Round- Pressure
Let The Fire Burn- Ras Cricket
Smoking My Ganja- Capital Letters
Piece Of Ganja- Elijah Prophet
Mary Jane- Potluck Feat. Luniz
Ganja Weed- Indubious
Coolie Man- Slightly Stoopid
Legalize It- Jah Roots
Ganja Weed- Jah Roots
Roll Up The Spliff- Ja Roots
Spliff & My Lady- Jah Roots
Blaze It- Ziggy
My Eyes Are Red- Laid Blak
One More Spliff- Malijah
Roll It Up, Light It Up, Smoke It Up- Cypress Hill
Fried Day- Bizzy Bone
Smoking Weed- Coolie High
Mary Jane- Rick James
Smoking Hydro- Bone Thugs-N-Harmony
Buddah Lovaz- Bone Thugs-N-Harmony
Weed Song- Bone Thugs-N-Harmony
Weedman- Bone Thugs-N-Harmony
Smoking Buddah- Bone Thugs-N-Harmony
Bad Weed Blues- Bone Thugs-N-Harmony
How To Roll A Blunt- Method Man & Redman
Flyin High- Stacks & Jah Cure
Ganja Babe- Michael Franti & Spearhead
One Good Spliff- Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers
Cyaan Stop- Cookie The Herbalist Feat. Cali P
Smoke Weed Everyday- Anthony B
I Get Higher- Layzie Bone
Can I Smoke With You- Layzie Bone
For My Weed Heads- Layzie Bone
So High- Il Tru
Sit back, listen, and light up .........................


----------



## lowriderlover (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheers man, got any suggestions not on the list?

www.freetheherb.co.uk


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 19, 2010)

heres what I always listen to whenever I'm burning one

"strictly herb music"

tired fe lick weed in a bush - jacob miller
smoke ganja hard - little john
marijuana version - musical intimidators
lambsbread collie - prince far i
them a come - barry brown
i love marijuana - linva thompson
cocaine - sly dunbar
collie weed - horace andy
DANCE HALL WE DEH - SUGAR MINNOT
ganja smuggiling - eck-a-mouse
i love marijuana - linval thompson
tenement yard - jacob miller
rule the nation - u-roy
brother marcus dub - king tubby and the aggrovators
upsetting dub - lee scratch perry

good smokin


----------



## lowriderlover (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheerssss man, checking these out now. Looks like a good list 

www.freetheherb.co.uk


----------



## wannasmokeweed (Nov 20, 2010)

When the World Ends - Dave Mathews


----------

